

Senators warned in 2011 of secret NSA Patriot Act spying - declan
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57587929-38/nsa-secretly-vacuumed-up-verizon-phone-records/

======
mtgx
They were warned last year, too, with the FISA renewal, and they passed it
93-7 or something. They don't care. In fact it may be exactly what they want.
Sen. Feinstein, also on Obama's behalf (her words), pushed it heavily at the
time, and tried to shoot down any criticism or chance of real debate.

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/dec/28/fisa-
fei...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/dec/28/fisa-feinstein-
obama-democrats-eavesdropping)

[http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-
valley/technology/274689-f...](http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-
valley/technology/274689-feinstein-defends-foreign-surveillance-program-amid-
criticism)

